# Cyanobacteria and guppies



## DocG (Aug 13, 2003)

I have been battling a mild cyano outbreak lately and through regular water changes and syphoning with a turkey baster I have been able to keep it in check. It was getting a little frustrating and I was thinking about getting some erythromycin to finish the job.

Three days ago I bought a pair of fancy guppies.

I went to look into the tank today and there they were both eating the cyano like it was going out of style.

I did a little web search and found out that guppies are the unsung heroes of the algae eating world. They are definately outeating my otos.

Anybody else have an experience like this?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

My guppies definitely put a dent in algae growth. Especially brush type growth they can tear off. But they don't do much for broad leaved plants or cleaning the glass. I've got a pair of Swordtails in my 55g to help the SAE's work on the brush algae. 
In my experience, they aren't voracious enough of an algae eater to be of much use as such. They'll prefer flake food every time.


----------

